# stool safety



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi, I have an old metal stool thats 24" high I want to use it at my lathe so I can sit while turning it works but I need some more height about 3 ". Is there a safe way to do this. Thanks


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

are you sure you want to ******************** on a stool turning,for me that would never work and i dont think ive ever seen someone use one turning.if do want too id say your best bet is buy one that will go that high,for safety reasons alone.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

Make a new stool. Good project.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

If you don't want make or buy an adjustable stool that will achieve the height you need. I would probably make a platform for the stool. Just make sure that it is large enough that you won't slide off the back or sides of the platform. Maybe put a lip on the platform to prevent that?

I suppose the other option is to lower the bench or base the lathe is sitting on?


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

i don't have much choice about sitting, standing is painful so I don't if I don't have to. I would like to get a new stool but tall ones are hard to find and are very expensive. I could make one but lumber is also very expensive.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Get a 2×4 and a scrap of plywood. Make a frame out of 2×4 standing on edge big enough to pit the stool and your feet, etc, then attach the plywood on top. The platform will be around 4" high.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Since the legs are tubular, another idea would be to get some pipe that will side inside or around the existing legs to make them longer. In the pictures, it looks like you've got about 3" of straight pipe at bottom so a 6" pipe might do it. Put put a screw through the pipe and leg to hold it in place. I suppose sliding a dowel into the end might work too?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Since the legs are tubular, another idea would be to get some pipe that will side inside or around the existing legs to make them longer. In the pictures, it looks like you ve got about 3" of straight pipe at bottom so a 6" pipe might do it. Put put a screw through the pipe and leg to hold it in place. I suppose sliding a dowel into the end might work too?
> 
> - Lazyman


wth what you said id say this is the best option.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

thanks I'll give it a shot


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

EDIT: OOOPS, missed SMP's post - same thing

You could make a 2x frame, like a picture frame, drill holes for the feet and be off and running. You might have to join 2x's if you want more height, but 1/2" holes should be do-able.

You could do the same with just a plywood base with triangles for each corner. If you keep the feet near the corners, it would cut back on the leverage working against you.

You could laminate levels of 3/4" ply in the corners for strength too. A bit of glue and screws later and you should be at the height of your turning experience


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

ok thanks I've got some good options to work with


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

The platform idea is a good one add a frame around the edge so chair won't slide off. Or you have a lathe, I'm sure you can come up with some 3'' wood extenders and epoxy them in.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

I personally would not add a platform to a chair/stool. Especially around a spinning tool. Seems like a easy way to trip.

I still say make one. 50$ and your done.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

If i fell the fall would be back or to the side not forwared


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> If i fell the fall would be back or to the side not forwared
> 
> - Karda


If you fell forward into the lathe, that would be a "turn" for the worse.

Sorry, its the dad in me.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

i dont think falling backward sounds good either.id reconsider,and just wait until you can afford a proper stool.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

I would make one using construction grade wood and a pine board for the seat. That is my shop stool but you may want to get a pillow or pad if you're going to be there awhile. Some places that cater to "shop guys" will have adjustable shop (screw up, down) stools because every bench or tool has different heights


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

Are you able to lower the bench that the lathe is on. I don't rememder which brand lathe it is, I think Robust. Has a lathe or lathe bench that tips the angle of the lathe, so someone in a wheel chair can use a lathe. You could mount your lathe so it tips toward you to have the proper heigth or angle while setting. I just take a coffee break to get off my feet.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

The bench is the bench, the frame is perforated angle iron. the lathe is a HF midi. i don't have 3 or 4 thousand dollars for a special lathe. I have had a stool all a long. We have a folding step stool a high one, well the top step is the hight I want and it works and it quite stable


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

I only meant that if you could tilt your lathe like in these pics. For your desired height.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

.



> i dont think falling backward sounds good either.id reconsider,and just wait until you can afford a proper stool.
> 
> - pottz


Pottz come and get the Beagle…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> I only meant that if you could tilt your lathe like in these pics. For your desired height.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thx very informative -


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

thanks for the pics that is an idea. I have been looking for a long time for pictures of disabled people turning but haven't found any thanks Mike


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Mike - I don't remember where I saw it: TV program, internet, or where,
but there was a total woodshop set up just for our Veterans that had
all sorts of abilities and disabilities.
the techniques are out there - keep searching.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

I know but it is finding them thats hard


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

I'd add 3" on top of the seat instead of trying to put something under the legs (Unless it's a platform much wider than the footprint of the stool).

Seat looks flat so should be easy to just put a block on top and clamp it down.
You may need to add a bar for a footrest.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

The differing opinions on whether it's better to stack a few phone books on top or add a frame or longer legs to the bottom reminds me of the comment about cutting the top off a blanket to sew it on the bottom.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

thats an Idea thanks


----------



## Newbie17 (Feb 20, 2017)

I agree with stacked 2×4s in a square shape with holes drilled so the chair feet stick in them. Since you are adding height, you may want to increase base size. One way to do this is make a # shaped base with the feet fitting in holes where the boards intersect. Otherwise the square 2×4 base can be screwed on top of a larger square of plywood for a larger base.

Wikihow shows wood boots (risers).


----------

